# Speed limits in Spain



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Just been fined for exceeding the 50kmh speed limit on the A366 in Andalucia. Its a main Road (about 60km long) with repeated Speed limit signs of 40kmh and 50kmh. Most EU countries use “End of speed limit” signs to indicated the end of a speed limit but there is no such sign along the entire length of the A366 despite several long straights along the way. On my return journey I stuck to the speed limits with the result that I was being overtaken by everything except bicycles and tractors.

Up until now I've used common sense and assumed (obviously wrongly) that out-of -town speed limit signs were placed at places of danger (like Junctions or sharp bends) and once passed, the speed limit no longer applied. Most speed bumps have a 30kmh speed limit signs before them but no end of speed limit signs after. Are you meant to keep to 30kmh until you get to a higher speed limit sign.

So is the law – indicated speed limits apply until cancelled by an end of speed limit sign or a different speed limit sign indicating a change in the speed limit?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Just been fined for exceeding the 50kmh speed limit on the A366 in Andalucia. Its a main Road (about 60km long) with repeated Speed limit signs of 40kmh and 50kmh. Most EU countries use “End of speed limit” signs to indicated the end of a speed limit but there is no such sign along the entire length of the A366 despite several long straights along the way. On my return journey I stuck to the speed limits with the result that I was being overtaken by everything except bicycles and tractors.
> 
> Up until now I've used common sense and assumed (obviously wrongly) that out-of -town speed limit signs were placed at places of danger (like Junctions or sharp bends) and once passed, the speed limit no longer applied. Most speed bumps have a 30kmh speed limit signs before them but no end of speed limit signs after. Are you meant to keep to 30kmh until you get to a higher speed limit sign.
> 
> So is the law – indicated speed limits apply until cancelled by an end of speed limit sign or a different speed limit sign indicating a change in the speed limit?


Some good questions.

I believe that a speed limit is in force until another sign is displayed - which could be a cancellation sign or could be a different speed limit sign.

An exception is where a speed sign is displayed below a danger sign (e.g. bends) in which case the limit ends where the danger ends.

However I have had a quick look at some roads I know and this isn't consistent. On one stretch there is a 70 sign followed some time later by another 70 sign.

so... :noidea:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought the rule was the speed limit returned to the standard after each junction or other entry. If it didn't how would people know the speed limit if the entered the road after the first sign?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

https://www.spanishsolutions.net/blog/motoring-in-spain/traffic-signs-in-spain/

End of Restrictions
The signs that show speed limits and no overtaking are two of the most common signs and on most roads. No Overtaking Signs – these signs are in place until there appears another black and white sign showing the end of the restriction. Limitation of Speed, the limitation affects the drivers until one of the following sign appears: end of restrictions, end of limitations, or another maximum speed. If the sign is placed below a danger sign, its effect ends when the danger ends.

This was written by N332 group, Guardia Civil officers writing in English about driving in Spain.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Also just took a look at the A-366 on streetview (I'm bored) and as you leave Coin there is a 40 sign just before a roundabout. This isn't cancelled for some distance until a 50 sign is displayed just before a bend. There is a long straight leading up to this and to drive along there at 40kph (25mph) would clearly be absurd.

So - again - :noidea:

What was the limit where you were fined and how fast were you going?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

jimenato said:


> Also just took a look at the A-366 on streetview (I'm bored) and as you leave Coin there is a 40 sign just before a roundabout. This isn't cancelled for some distance until a 50 sign is displayed just before a bend. There is a long straight leading up to this and to drive along there at 40kph (25mph) would clearly be absurd.
> 
> So - again - :noidea:
> 
> What was the limit where you were fined and how fast were you going?


Apparently the limit was 50 and I was doing 73 :car:. A motorbike that overtook me on the same stretch of road was also stopped. Heaven knows what speed they were doing.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Apparently the limit was 50 and I was doing 73 :car:. A motorbike that overtook me on the same stretch of road was also stopped. Heaven knows what speed they were doing.


Don't suppose you could pinpoint exactly where this happened on google maps/streetview?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

stevesainty said:


> https://www.spanishsolutions.net/blog/motoring-in-spain/traffic-signs-in-spain/
> 
> End of Restrictions
> The signs that show speed limits and no overtaking are two of the most common signs and on most roads. No Overtaking Signs – these signs are in place until there appears another black and white sign showing the end of the restriction. Limitation of Speed, the limitation affects the drivers until one of the following sign appears: end of restrictions, end of limitations, or another maximum speed. If the sign is placed below a danger sign, its effect ends when the danger ends.
> ...


I get it now about the speed limits in combination with a warning sign (thanks) but what about this situation then.

The speed limit through the village of El Burgo on the A366 is 30kmh in both directions. There is also a Pedestrian crossing with a speed limit of 20kmh. Approaching the village from the west there is a 60kmh followed by a the 30kmh speed limit sign and I therefore assume a higher or equal speed limit prior to the 60kmh sign. After leaving the village the limit rises to 60kmh and 80kmh respectively (no problemo).

Approaching the village from the other side there is also a 60kmh sign (even though the 40kmh sign prior to that is never cancelled) followed by the 30kmh speed limit through the village. In this direction, the 30kmh speed limit is never cancelled or changed (nada) but a long distance away there is a 40kmh limit combined with a sharp bend.

What is the speed limit on that road west bound?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

jimenato said:


> Don't suppose you could pinpoint exactly where this happened on google maps/streetview?


Not yet but maybe when I get the notification. :scared:


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

B.T.W. The only reason I was on that road in my car was because I wanted to go for a Cyle ride and didn't fancy beeing confronted by snarling dogs as in my other thread about "Dog deterrent).


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I don’t want to sound like a goodie goodie but I am disappointed to learn from what people say, just how little they know about traffic rules in Spain 

I would not be opposed to a requirement that when changing , it was required to pass a written test, to prove one knew the rules. Passing the test in another country may prove one can drive ok, but not that one is safe to drive.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think that it is EU rules (hence applicable in SPain) that if a speed restriction covers a long stretch of road, it is not enough to put a limit sign at the beginning of the limit and then nothing else. They have to put "repeater" signs which remind the driver of the limit at set intervals.

You could try researching this and see if the stretch you were on complies if you want to challenge the fine.

Personally I would just pay and chalk it up to experience / bad luck.

Speed restrictions in Spain are notoriously badly planned and signalled though. I once tried to do my daily commute sticking to the limits as signalled and I can tell you it was quite scary.

I recall one slip road exiting a motorway which was signalled at 70 kph or similar, it was two lanes in a gentle curve. To get down from 120 to 70 by the start of the restriction required pretty heavy braking, even in the dry it was dodgy, in the wet it would have been simply dangerous. 
And as I tootled along at 70, I was really worried about being hit from behind as all the other traffic continued at motorway speed, which honestly was really the more appropriate speed for the slip road.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I know in uk outside a 30 mph zone, 40 and 50 repeater signs were, probably still are, obligatory. 

I was on duty in an unmarked police car, driving late at night in another police area. I thought was in a 40 mph zone. I came up behind a marked police car doing 30. After a while I overtook then maintained a strict 40. After a while the marked car stopped me. It was a 30 mph zone. 

When I explained that I thought it was a 40, they said they realised I must have thought that to have overtaken them.

They explained the repeater signs requirement if were not a 30. I drove off at 30, until the marked car turned off !!!!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Juan C said:


> I don’t want to sound like a goodie goodie but I am disappointed to learn from what people say, just how little they know about traffic rules in Spain
> 
> I would not be opposed to a requirement that when changing , it was required to pass a written test, to prove one knew the rules. Passing the test in another country may prove one can drive ok, but not that one is safe to drive.


Not sure what you mean by "when changing" but if you mean taking up residency, I wouldn't be in that category as I'm basically a tourist. So whats your take on my example about El Burgo?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Overandout said:


> I think that it is EU rules (hence applicable in SPain) that if a speed restriction covers a long stretch of road, it is not enough to put a limit sign at the beginning of the limit and then nothing else. They have to put "repeater" signs which remind the driver of the limit at set intervals.
> 
> You could try researching this and see if the stretch you were on complies if you want to challenge the fine.
> 
> ...


I have no intention of challenging the fine as I've no doubt that I was speeding when I was clocked I just want to be sure not to repeat my mistake TOO OFTEN.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I think that it is EU rules (hence applicable in SPain) that if a speed restriction covers a long stretch of road, it is not enough to put a limit sign at the beginning of the limit and then nothing else. They have to put "repeater" signs which remind the driver of the limit at set intervals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned earlier. I think the requirement is after any new entrance the standard speed limit returns. Most roads don't need any signs because they follow the over all standard.

Doesn't Spain give you a slow down distance? After the sign you aren't supposed to just hammer your brakes that's often more dangerous than speeding.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It is always wise to study the traffic regs when driving in any country

I have always tried to do so and when I bought a 30 ft motorhome in USA to drive for six months, I took a driving test in Florida so had a FL DL.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

“Doesn't Spain give you a slow down distance? After the sign you aren't supposed to just hammer your brakes that's often more dangerous than speeding.“

‘One should drive anticipating what lies ahead thus avoiding sudden last minute action’

Sorry but I was an authorized police driver and that test was much more demanding than an ordinary test. I guess I still remember how I was required to drive.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I mentioned earlier. I think the requirement is after any new entrance the standard speed limit returns. Most roads don't need any signs because they follow the over all standard.
> 
> Doesn't Spain give you a slow down distance? After the sign you aren't supposed to just hammer your brakes that's often more dangerous than speeding.


No, I don't know of anywhere in Europe that allows a "slow down distance", assuming you mean a distance past the sign at which you can still be decelerating down to the restricted speed.

Well actually the slow down distance is the distance prior to and up to the restriction, which starts at the sign post.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I know in uk outside a 30 mph zone, 40 and 50 repeater signs were, probably still are, obligatory.
> 
> I was on duty in an unmarked police car, driving late at night in another police area. I thought was in a 40 mph zone. I came up behind a marked police car doing 30. After a while I overtook then maintained a strict 40. After a while the marked car stopped me. It was a 30 mph zone.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've no doubt that this is correct for a 30 (mph) zone in UK. 

In fact I think that depending on the number of lanes, spacing between lamp posts etc, a driver is supposed to know what speed restriction would be "default" for the type of road and so repeaters are only required if the set limit is not the default.

It is complex and probably not within the knowledge of most drivers or police.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Italy you can't be fined until 1km past the sign. Way too dangerous to require people to slow down instantly.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Built-up_area_(Highway_Code)


Section 82(1)(a) (of the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984 (RTRA 1984)) defines a restricted road in England and Wales as a road which is provided with "a system of street lighting furnished by means of lamps placed not more than 200 yards apart". Section 81 specifically makes it an offence for a person to drive a motor vehicle at a speed of more than 30 mph on a restricted road.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Built-up_area_(Highway_Code)
> 
> 
> Section 82(1)(a) (of the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984 (RTRA 1984)) defines a restricted road in England and Wales as a road which is provided with "a system of street lighting furnished by means of lamps placed not more than 200 yards apart". Section 81 specifically makes it an offence for a person to drive a motor vehicle at a speed of more than 30 mph on a restricted road.


I'm pretty sure that there is an equivalent in Spain, will try to find it later.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Well I've been trawling through the N332 website for hours and not found an answer to my query so have to assume that.

- Speed restrictions apply as indicated by a sign and remain in force until cancelled by and end of speed restriction sign (at which point national speed limits apply) or a change in the speed restriction indicated by a different speed restriction sign. -

Speed limit signs accompanied by a warning triangle have no effect on the above. If that is the law, and I'm driving within the law, then I'm in trouble and will attract the attention of a lot of disgruntled fellow road users.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Juan C said:


> I don’t want to sound like a goodie goodie but I am disappointed to learn from what people say, just how little they know about traffic rules in Spain
> 
> I would not be opposed to a requirement that when changing , it was required to pass a written test, to prove one knew the rules. Passing the test in another country may prove one can drive ok, but not that one is safe to drive.


What are the rules in the situation we are discussing?


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

NickZ said:


> Italy you can't be fined until 1km past the sign. Way too dangerous to require people to slow down instantly.


This sounds very unbelievable.


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> Well I've been trawling through the N332 website for hours and not found an answer to my query so have to assume that.
> 
> - Speed restrictions apply as indicated by a sign and remain in force until cancelled by and end of speed restriction sign (at which point national speed limits apply) or a change in the speed restriction indicated by a different speed restriction sign. -
> 
> Speed limit signs accompanied by a warning triangle have no effect on the above. If that is the law, and I'm driving within the law, then I'm in trouble and will attract the attention of a lot of disgruntled fellow road users.


What you say accompanied it is only if both signs are on the same post. If there is speed limit sign and after triangle, that triangle cancels the speed limit.

You can find official explanation in Spanish here (sign r-301): http://www.dgt.es/Galerias/segurida...III-Curso-de-Profesores/Normas-y-seniales.pdf


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Antoni88 said:


> This sounds very unbelievable.


Why? If everybody slammed on their brakes at the sign does that sound safe?

If it's legal to do 90km/h until the sign you'll do 90 until the sign. Nobody can expect you to do a lower speed one cm after the sign.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Antoni88 said:


> What you say accompanied it is only if both signs are on the same post. If there is speed limit sign and after triangle, that triangle cancels the speed limit.
> 
> You can find official explanation in Spanish here (sign r-301): http://www.dgt.es/Galerias/segurida...III-Curso-de-Profesores/Normas-y-seniales.pdf


Yes I was meaning both signs on the same post. Not sure what you mean by a triangle cancels the speed limit. I doubt that a triangle sign ( i.e. sharp bend ahead) cancels the speed limit.

Thank you for the link to the website but that is way beyond my spanish skills.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

NickZ said:


> Why? If everybody slammed on their brakes at the sign does that sound safe?
> 
> If it's legal to do 90km/h until the sign you'll do 90 until the sign. Nobody can expect you to do a lower speed one cm after the sign.


I think you'll find that in most countries the speed limit starts at the sign (with a bit of tollerance) and no need to slam on any brakes because the idea is that you gradually reduce the speed from the moment you see the sign.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, quite right Don. All good drivers anticipate hazards, changing conditions, warning signs , etc


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> Yes I was meaning both signs on the same post. Not sure what you mean by a triangle cancels the speed limit. I doubt that a triangle sign ( i.e. sharp bend ahead) cancels the speed limit.
> 
> Thank you for the link to the website but that is way beyond my spanish skills.


Sorry, I thought by triangle you meant yield sign. That is the one I am talking about. It means you are leaving a road of less importance, so the speed limit of that road does not apply anymore.


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

NickZ said:


> Why? If everybody slammed on their brakes at the sign does that sound safe?
> 
> If it's legal to do 90km/h until the sign you'll do 90 until the sign. Nobody can expect you to do a lower speed one cm after the sign.


I understand what you are saying, however this is definitely not true. At least according to the law. Speed limit sign limits the speed immediately after it. And everyone expects that to be followed. You see the sign from far, so you can prepare. Such right to drive on allowed speed until the limiting sign does not exist. I have no experience in Italy, but I strongly doubt one would be allowed pass trough a small village on highway speeds just because the road through the village is less then 1km long.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

At a slight tangent, you may have heard of a rule which permits exceeding the speed limit by up to 20kph in order to more quickly and safely overtake a slower moving vehicle.

Well there is rule but it's no speeders 'carte blanche' and can only be exercised in very limited circumstances, so limited in fact that I'd suggest it best be considered as not existing at all!

https://n332.es/2015/03/15/are-you-allowed-to-exceed-the-speed-limit-while-overtaking/

BTW, the claim that a head on crash between two vehicles travelling at 90kph add up to a 180kph one is false, but N332 are well known for getting things wrong.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I was going to question that but realise the impact speed of each vehicle is the speed it was traveling at.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mata. 

A thought

If a stationary vehicle is hit by a moving one, what is the relative impact collision speed of the stationary vehicle and what is the effect of their relative masses ?

Thanks


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Why? If everybody slammed on their brakes at the sign does that sound safe?
> 
> If it's legal to do 90km/h until the sign you'll do 90 until the sign. Nobody can expect you to do a lower speed one cm after the sign.


Then don't drive in France, where the speed limit applies at the sign and many signs are now equipped with small cameras (which you are unlikely to see). As someone else said, you can see the sign up ahead, therefore you have the time to reduce your speed (gradually and safely!) as you approach it.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I was thinking about anticipating.

I hardly ever use my brakes when slowing down for signals, junctions, pedestrian crossings, etc. and I have an automatic so less braking effect that with a manual transmission. 

My brake pads last ‘forever’


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Then don't drive in France, where the speed limit applies at the sign and many signs are now equipped with small cameras (which you are unlikely to see). As someone else said, you can see the sign up ahead, therefore you have the time to reduce your speed (gradually and safely!) as you approach it.


Which means the speed limit before the sign is really lower than the posted speed.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

NickZ said:


> Which means the speed limit before the sign is really lower than the posted speed.


No, the speed limit is just that, a limit. Is the maximum speed at which you are allowed to travel, it is not compulsory to travel at that speed, indeed, if conditions are not favorable, weather, congestion etc., you should travel at well below the "speed limit".


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> No, the speed limit is just that, a limit. Is the maximum speed at which you are allowed to travel, it is not compulsory to travel at that speed, indeed, if conditions are not favorable, weather, congestion etc., you should travel at well below the "speed limit".


Then NickZ is correct.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Which means the speed limit before the sign is really lower than the posted speed.


I really don't get your fixation with this. There are I believe many countries where the speed limit applies *at *the sign, not at some point after, including Australia and New Zealand. Just as a higher speed limit sign doesn't mean that you should start accelerating before the sign in order to reach the limit when you reach the sign. And as stevesainty says, speed limit signs indicate the maximum speed at which you are allowed to travel.


----------

